
Mastering Modular JavaScript - bevacqua
https://github.com/mjavascript/mastering-modular-javascript/tree/master
======
madeuptempacct
Yea, no, just read this:

[https://toddmotto.com/mastering-the-module-
pattern/](https://toddmotto.com/mastering-the-module-pattern/)

And you will never use it unless you are writing a library because
Angular/React/Vue do it for you.

~~~
bevacqua
Everything in the book applies to React applications, and in fact references
view components like the ones in the frameworks you mentioned quite a few
times.

Even if the code you're writing is backed by a framework, in any non-trivial
application you'll have to write interfaces other people (or your future self)
have to consume and understand without much ceremony.

The book goes through implementing internals that are easy to read, maintain
and update, as well as interfaces that are easy to consume and extend. This
advice applies to most JavaScript projects

~~~
madeuptempacct
If you want easy interfaces, use typescript.

Again, any modern framework handles "modules" for you out of the box.

